# Diablo 3 Gästepass gesucht.



## Loewenstein (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich suche wie viele andere auch, auch ein Gästepass für Diablo 3
falls noch jemand einen über hat, ich würde mich freuen ;-)

Liebe Gruße aus Hamburg

Basti


----------



## Loewenstein (19. Juli 2012)

Das Spiel wird schon fleißig geladen ^^ nur hab ich hier gesehen das sehr viele Fragen nicht beantwortet werden, die chance so ein Pass zu bekommen scheint nicht gerade hoch zu sein oder ?

falls sich hier niemand meldet, hab ich zur not noch bei Blizzard angefragt.


----------



## Loewenstein (19. Juli 2012)

ok bissl nachgelesen, von Blizz bekommt man kein Gästepass.


----------



## Loewenstein (19. Juli 2012)

hat hier niemand so ein Gäste teil über ? 

gebe auch ein zurück sobald ich es mir kaufe.


----------



## Loewenstein (21. Juli 2012)

http://diablo3.gamona.de/forum/showthread.php?p=115304&posted=1#post115304


fragt da mal nach, ich hab dort 2 mal einen erhalten, hier antwortet eh keiner.


----------

